# Peculier Old 200 - new audax from Darlington!



## Skuhravy (2 Aug 2016)

Blatant self-publicity, but I'm quite pleased with the route, and no one can dislike a trip to Masham for beer and pies, right?

I test-rode it with a wheelmate, and he shared his thoughts on his very excellent blog: http://balancingontwowheels.com/2016/05/peculier-old-200/

There's a bit of history here on my (currently sparse) blog: https://audaxdarleaux.wordpress.com/2016/07/12/peculier-old-200/

And you can enter here for a fiver (plus a £2 surcharge for non-AUK members): http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-352/


----------

